# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Λάχανο στα καναρίνια

## raoul

Καλημερα σε ολους και σε ολες.
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν αυτο το διαστημα μπορουμε να δινουμε λαχανο στα καναρινια (με μια -μικρη ομολογω- ματια στο φορουμ δεν μπορεσα να βρω καποια απαντηση).

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## mitsman

Αντωνη μπορεις να δωσεις!!!!

Απλα αυτη η περιοδος ειναι περιοδος συντηρησης!!! Πρεπει να κρατησουμε τα πουλια σε αυτη την κατασταση μεχρι τη περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης!!!
Οποτε μια φορα την εβδομαδα μονο φρουτο λαχανικο.... και αλλη μια αυγο!

Αλλιως θα ερθει πιο γρηγορα σε φαση αναπαραγωγης και δεν ειναι καταλληλη περιοδος με ασχημα αποτελεσματα!

----------


## jk21

σαφως και μπορεις να δινεις .μαλιστα να επιλεγεις κυριως τα εξωτερικα φυλλα του (λαχανιθρες ) αν εχεις διαθεσιμο απο χωραφι και δεν βρισκεις μονο το κεντρικο τμημα που βρισκουμε στις λαικες .ειναι και αυτο συγγενες με το μπροκολο και περαν των αλλων θετικων ,οτι φυτο εχει αρκετο θειο (μπροκολο ,σκορδο ,λαχανο ,κουνουπιδι κλπ .... που προσδιδει στο βρασιμο και την χαρακτηριστικη οχι και τοσο ενδιαφερουσα οσμη ) εχει και αμινοξεα θειουχα οπως η μεθειονινη ,κυστεινη ,λυσινη απαραιτητα για τα πουλια μας  αφου σε λιγους σπορους ειναι σε επαρκη ποσοτητα

----------


## raoul

Ευχαριστω παιδια για την αμεση απαντηση, να ειστε καλα, οι συμβουλες και οι παρατηρησεις σας ειναι πολυτιμες!

----------


## vag21

δε χρησιμοποιουσα ποτε χορτρικα στη διατροφη του πουλιου μου γιατι φοβομουν για στομαχικες διαταραχες.μετα ομως απο την προτροπη του φιλου jk21 αποφασισα να δοκιμασω.μπορειται να μου πειτε ποσες φορες την εβδομαδα τα πιο διαδεδομενα και αναλογως τις εποχες(πτερροροια,συντηρησ  η)?κανει να εχουμε και χορταρικα και αυγοτροφη την ιδια μερα?

----------


## panos70

Μηπως το λαχανο προκαλη διαρροια;

----------


## vikitaspaw

κ εγω εχω αυτην την απορία για τη διάροια. Επισης αν δινουμε αυγο πιο συχνα τι προβλημα υπάρχει? Εμένα το καναρινι μου περναει πτεροροια  κ του δινω καθε μερα αυγο. Δεν κανω καλα??

----------


## vag21

στη πτερροροια καλο ειναι να βαζουμε καθε μερα αυγοτροφη.αναλογα την εποχη μειωνουμε και αυξανουμε τις δοσεις.δε βαζουμε συνεχεια γιατι παχαινουν πολυ τα πουλια κυριως αν εχουμε μικρο κλουβι.για τα χορταρικα περιμενω και εγω απαντηση.

----------


## jk21

αν και το θεμα της υποτιθεμενης διαρροιας εχει ξανααπαντηθει και παλιοτερα ,θα ξαναδωσω αυτο το λινκ

*Φύτρα-βλαστημένοι σπόροι για τα πουλιά μας*(ποστ 33 ) που αναλυω την θεση μου περι του φοβου να δινουμε χορταρικα και της παρανοησης του οτι προκαλουν διαρροια

http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/droppings.html


Many people falsely conclude that feeding small birds (such as
 budgies, lovebirds and some parrots) greens or fruits will cause
 diarrhea. The higher water content in the fruits and vegetables
 will cause a bird to urinate more, which is often mistaken for
 diarrhea. Many birds, when nervous (such as during a trip to the
 veterinary office) will urinate more, due to higher than normal
 blood pressure. This is to be expected. 





 διαλεγε λαχανικα με συμπυκνωμενα καποια θρεπτικα συστατικα οπως η  κοκκινη πιπερια για την βιταμινη Α και οχι μονο ,το τριμμενο καροτο ,το  μπροκολο και κυριως τα φυλλα (και αυτο με ενα σωρο θετικα και φουλ  βιταμινη α ειδικα στα φυλλα  ),το ραδικι (το πικρο ) ,τον ταραξακο ,την  τσουκνιδα ,τον ζωχο  ,την αλσηνη (stellaria media ) ,την γλυστριδα (με  φουλ λιπαρα οξεα ) και δεν θα χασεις .οχι τα πολυ υδαρα και παντα καλα  πλυμμενα και το δυνατον στεγνωμενα.και αν δεν εδινες μεχρι τωρα κανε σταδιακη αυξηση ωστε να μην δεις ουτε την υδαροτητα που ισως νομιζουμε σαν διαρροια στις κουτσουλιες γιατι απλα θα εχουν ρυθμισει στην πορεια και το λιγοτερο νερο που ισως χρειαζεται να πινουνε οταν τους δινουμε χορταρικα  .ξεκινησε ανα 2η μερα δηλαδη 3 μερες τις πρωτες 2 εβδομαδες και δινε μια παραπανω καθε μια απο τις  επομενες   .οι βιταμινες Β που εχουν τα πουλια αναγκη καθε μερα γιατι δεν αποθηκευονται στον οργανισμο ,ειναι παντοτε απαραιτητες και δινονται κυριως απο φρεσκα χορταρικα . για μενα πρεπει να δινονται παντα και κυριως να τα επιλεγουμε οταν ειναι και η εποχη τους (ετσι κι αλλιως οσα τα βρισκουμε μονο στη φυση πχ αλσηνη ,γλυστριδα τοτε μονο μπορουμε να τα βρουμε ) .

αυγοτροφη αν και ειναι αλλο θεμα εντελως ,δινουμε παντα καθε μερα στην πτεροροια και στην αναπαραγωγη αλλα αν φτιαχνουμε αυγοτροφη με λιγοτερο αυγο ,μπορουμε να δινουμε και παντα  .εγω μειωνω μονο στη συντηρηση (τελος πτεροροιας -αρχες δεκεμβρη ) σε 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα και βαζω λιγοτερο αυγο στη συνταγη αυγοτροφης που φτιαχνω (προσθετοντας λιγο νερο για να μην ειναι στεγνη η ζυμη οταν θα ψηθει αλλα οπως ηταν με το περισσοτερο αυγο ) .για τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες που εχουν ολες ζαχαρη (εκτος καποιας που εχει μελι ... υποθετω ...Α' ποιοτητος  που οταν ψηνεται γινεται ακομη πιο ...θρεπτικο ... )  δεν μπορω να εχω γνωμη αν παχαινουν οταν τις δινουμε συνεχως ,γιατι δεν χρησιμοποιω εδω και χρονια 

για παραλληλη χρηση αυγοτροφης και χορταρικων δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ,ειδικα αν η αυγοτροφη για καποιο λογο δεν ειναι αρκετα υδαρη .

----------


## vag21

σημερα εβαλα πρωτη φορα φρεσκο ζωχο στο πουλι.ηξερα οτι τους αρεσουν τα χορταρικα,αλλα τετοια λυσσα δεν τη περιμενα.

----------


## 11panos04

Βικυ,ειναι Δεκεμβριος και το καναρικανι ακομη περναει πτερορροια;;;Αυτο ειναι ισως κατι που θα επρεπε να συζητηθει σε ξεχωριστο θεμα,γιατι δεν ειναι φυσικο πιστευω να ριχνει φτερα τωρα...

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

Οταν καποιοι δεν υπολογιζουν την φυση και τις συνεπειες και ζευγαρωνουν Σεπτενβριο και Οκτωβριο θυσιαζοντας τα παντα στο βωμο του χρηματος.... τοτε ολα ειναι φυσιολογικα!

----------


## vag21

πλεον μερα παρα μερα εχει χορταρικα το μενου.καθενα εχει τη δικη του θρεπτικη αξια.θα μπορουσε ομως να γινει μια αναφορα με τα ποιο θρεπτικα?πως τα κατατασεται με αριστα το 10?

----------


## panos70

Προσεχε με τα χορταρικα το πως τα δινεις, ειναι σαν σφουγγαρι μικροβιων

----------


## vag21

ααα μη με αγχωνεις τωρα που τα ξεκινησα.τα πλενω καλα τα στεγνωνω σε χαρτι κουζινας και τα προσφερω.τα βαζω το πρωι και τα αποσυρω το μεσημερι.πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο?

----------


## panos70

οχι εισαι σωστος, και οχι ριζες και χωματα,δυο φορες την εβδομαδα μην τα πιασει καμια δυαρια

----------


## jk21

καλα τα λεει ο πανος ... αλλα  ....  μην τον ακους   ::   την πρωτη βδομαδα 3 φορες και δεν θα τα πιασει καμμια διαρροια .σε δυο -τρεις βδομαδες δινε και καθε μερα αν θες .


* πανο το ποστ 9 το διαβασες; αν διαφωνεις τεκμηριωσε το .αν τηρουμε κανονες καθαρισμου των χορταρικων και τα εισαγαγουμε οχι αποτομα καθε μερα απο την πρωτη βδομαδα ,δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα .οχι μονο δεν υπαρχει αλλα ειναι αναγκαια για να δινου καποιες απο τις βιταμινες Β και οχι μονο που καμμια στεγνη τροφη δεν μπορει να δωσει

----------


## vag21

δημητρη καπου διαβασα οτι τα χορταρικα τα αφηνουμε για 2 ωρες στο κλουβι και τα αποσυρουμε.ξερεις αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

εγώ πάντως διαφωνώ για όλα τα χορταρικά, δεν δίνω για διάφορους λόγους, προτιμάω τα προϊόντα του εμπορείου όπως είναι για τα φρούτα της versele lagα (pâtee dε fruit)

----------


## vag21

γιατι κυριε τακη?το φρεσκο δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο?για ποιουςλογους δεν τα χρησιμοποιειτε?

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Πρώτων δεν εμπιστεύομαι τα προϊόντα που χρησιμοποιούν για να ραντίσουν όλα αυτά τα χορταρικά, αν τα πουλιά έχουν στην διάθεση τους χορταρικά δεν πηνοuν το νερό, αν βάζο βιταμίνες μέσα στο νερό ούτε που θα της αγγίξουν, τα καναρίνια είναι σποροφαγα πουλιά και όταν τους δίνουμε χορταρικά τους αρέσουν και τα τρώνε δεν ίππαρχοι κανένα πρόβλημα με αυτό, το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται μετά όταν τα χορταρικά αρχίσουν και κάνουν ζύμωση μέσα στην κοιλια φουσκώνουν πολύ εύκολα, κάνουν εφχuλια, και παρα πολλά αλλα προβλήματα, γι αυτό τον λόγο προτιμάω να μην τους δεινό τέτοια? τροφή, η τροφή του εμπορείου είναι φτιαγμένη ειδικά για τα καναρίνια με πολλά και διαφορα φρούτα, για ποιον λόγο να το ρισκάρω και να δυσκολεύω τα πράγματα στο εκτροφείο μου, πολλές φορες θέλουμε να κάνουμε καλο και μετά την πατάμε επειδή δεν σκεφτόμαστε της συνέπειες που θα έχουμε μετά.

----------


## jk21

ΤΑΚΗ στο παρον θεμα στο ποστ 9 αν το διαβασεις θα καλυφθουν οι ανησυχιες σου για την ευκοιλια . 

τα fruit patee που λετε ειναι απο φρουτα βιολογικης καλλιεργειας και εχετε εξασφαλισμενο οτι δεν ειναι απο ραντισμενα; οσο γνωριζω ,μαλλον οχι . τα αφυδατωμενα φρουτα που περιεχει αυτη  η τροφη αλλα και ευρυτερα καθε αφυδατωμενο φρουτο εχει τις φυσικες βιταμινες β που εχουν τα φρεσκα; τα φρουτα χορηγουνται κυριως για τις βιταμινες αυτες αλλα και για καποιες χρωστικες ουσιες τους τις ανθοκυανινες που εχουν ισχυρη αντιοξειδωτικη ικανοτητα .γνωριζετε οτι οι ανθοκυνανινες αδρανοποιουνται με την θερμικη επεξεργασια που οπως ειναι φυσικο γινεται σε ενα ετοιμο προιον σαν αυτο που αναφερατε; τα πουλια στη φυση τρωνε την πλειοψηφια των σπορων στην ξερη μορφη που τους δινουμε εμεις ; ή σε ημιωριμη με ποσοτητα υδατος εντος τους; ζυμωση οι αλκαλικες τροφες οπως τα φρουτα και τα χορταρικα δεν συνηθιζεται να κανουν στο γαστρεντερικο .αντιθετα αμυλουχες τροφες αν μεινουν για καιρο εντος της κοιλιακης περιοχης ελλειψει φυτικων ινων που θα τις κανει να προχωρησουν πιο γρηγορα στο εντερο ,μπορει πραγματι να οδηγηθουν σε ζυμωσεις μεσω των μυκητων .το νερο που παιρνουν τα πουλια απο τα χορταρικα και τα φρουτα δεν ειναι κατι ξεχωρο και κακο σε σχεση με αυτο που πινουν απο την ποτιστρα .απλα θα πιουνε λιγοτερο αν κορεσθει η διψα τους .τις μερες που χορηγουμε ειτε φαρμακα ειτε βιταμινες μεσω νερου ,δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να δωσουμε φρουτα και χορταρικα .παντως ως προς τα φρουτα και οχι ως προς τα χορταρικα συμφωνω οτι δεν πρεπει να μενουν ωρες στα πουλια και πρεπει να αφαιρουνται .πραγματι χαλανε (στον αερα και οχι στο στομαχι ) αρκετα ευκολα .τα χορταρικα δεν εχουν απολυτως κανενα προβλημα

----------


## vag21

δημητρη αυτο που κανω εγω δηλαδη να βαζω τα χορταρικα το πρωι και να τα αποσυρω το μεσημερι ειναι οκ?το λεω γιατι κανει σαν τρελος μηπως δεν κανει να παραφαει.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη, το post 9 το έχω διάβαση και πιστεύω ότι από την στιγμή που εγώ  δεν είμαι γιατρός και δεν έχω ειδικότητα για διατροφολόγος δεν μπορώ να σου πω με ακρίβεια όλες τής απάντησης που χρειάζεται, το μονο που μπορώ να σου πω σίγουρα με βάση τής λίγης εμπειρίας που έχω, ένα πολύ απλό πράγμα που το έχω δη με τα μάτια μου, στο Μαρόκο ένας εκτροφέας έδινε συχνά στα καναρίνια του τήν σαλάτα που ονομάζουμε μαρούλι,  μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή κάναμε μια συζήτηση για ένα πρόβλημα που είχαν τα καναρίνια του, δεν νομίζω αλλα δεν έχω και την δύναμη να σου περιγράψω τα χαλια που είχαν τα καναρίνια του από τήν μαρουλοσαλάτα που έδινε. 
Όταν έχω διάθεση και  σε διαφορετικούς χρόνους για πέντε συνεχόμενες ημερες δίνω στα πουλια ανάλογα την ανάγκη που έχουν αυτά τα βιολογικά προϊόντα ανακατεμένα μέσα στο καθημερινό νερό, τους δίνω και τής βιταμίνες που χρεάζονται  και πάντα  καθαρούς σπόρους τή άλλο θέλουν?


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

να εχεις στη διαθεση του πουλιου 1 κουταλακι σπορων καθε μερα και 1 κλαρακι απο μπροκολο ή ραδικι ή τσουκνιδα κλπ  και κεινο θα φαει οτι θελει .μην τα αποσυρεις .το βραδυ ή την επομενη που θα βαλεις καινουργιο .αρκει να ειναι στεγνα .

για να καταλαβεις 100γρ απο το ραδικι (chicory )  http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2404/2

δινουν 23 θερμιδες

αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα καναβουριου δινει  http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/custom/629104/2

580 θερμιδες  .

 ζυγισε 1 κλαρακι τσουκνιδας ή ραδικιου να δεις ποσο ζυγιζει ... δεν χορταινουν τα χορτα .ενα μεγαλο μερος τους ειναι νερο που αποβαλλεται συντομα ετσι κι αλλιως

----------


## jk21

ΤΑΚΗ δεν ξερω για τα βιολογικα προιοντα που μου δειχνεις (τα οποια δεν μπορω να σου πω αν πρεπει να τα δινεις και στις ποσοτητες που τα δινεις ,ειδικα αν ειναι και σκευασματα ανθρωπινα ... πχ ο βασιλικος πολτος δινεται ελαχιστος στους ανθρωπους ..σκεψου στα πουλια ! ) αλλα το αν το fruit patee που ανεφερες ειναι βιολογικο δεν το διευκρινησες ...

ο φιλος σου οταν εδινε συνεχως ενα χορταρικο που δεν φημιζεται και για τις υψηλες περιεκτικοτητες του σε καποιες θρεπτικες ουσιες ωστε να δινει συνεχως το ιδιο ,οταν το εδινε μαλλον σε ποσοτητα  μεγαλη και αναθεμα αν το επλενε καλα και το στεγνωνε (χωρια που ως γνωστον τα μαρουλια ειναι συνηθως φουλ στα φυτοφαρμακα γιατι ειναι ευπαθη σε προσβολες ) ,λογικο δεν ειναι να εχει υδαρες κουτσουλιες και ισως και παθολογικη διαρροια απο καποια μολυνση ; 

καθε τι εχει καλη και κακη χρηση !!!

απο εκεινον πιστηκες για την επικινδυνοτητα .εδω τοσο εγω ,οσο και αλλα παιδια εχουν αναφερει οτι δινουν χωρις προβλημα .δεν μας εμπιστευεσαι ή τελικα θα σε πεισουμε να δινεις και συ;  ::

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Όχι δημήτρη θα περιμένεις πρώτα με το καλο να μπορέσω να έρθω για μόνιμα στην Ελλάδα και μετά θα σε επισκέπτομαι σαν ένα διατροφολόγο άλλωστε βλέπω πως είσαι στο περιστέρι, και εκεί έχω δικούs μου που μένουν οπότε θα βλεπόμαστε.

----------


## jk21

με το καλο να ερθεις πατριδα ΤΑΚΗ και σιγουρα θα βρεθουμε ..... αλλα το μονο που θα συναντησεις οταν με δεις ειναι εναν δασκαλο στα ηλεκτρονικα και μαλιστα αδυναμο να πεισει στην πλειοψηφια τους ,τους μαθητες του να στρωθουνε να μαθουν την τεχνη που σπουδαζουν   ::

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Ο Mαροκανος το έδινε όπως το αγόραζε δυο τρία μαρούλια τα πέταγε κάτω σε μια μεγάλη Boλiepa που είχε και τα καναρίνια τα ξεσκίζανε σε δέκα λεπτά τα είχανε φάει όλα, εκεί έπρεπε να ήσουνα για να δις e-coli και διάρροια που πήγαινε σύννεφο, για το Pâte dε Fruit δεν είναι 100% Bio πάντως είναι πολύ καλο και πρέπει να το έχετε στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## jk21

> Ο Mαροκανος το έδινε όπως το αγόραζε δυο τρία μαρούλια τα πέταγε κάτω σε μια μεγάλη Boλiepa που είχε ......


τα πραγματα τωρα αποσαφηνιζονται .... απλυτα λογικο ειναι να ηταν γεματα μικροβια και φυτοφαρμακα .... ετσι και μια φορα την εβδομαδα να δινεις ,την διαρροια την εχεις στο τσεπακι που λενε !

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

δημήτρη συγγνώμη, σύμφωνο ότι ο mαροκανος δεν έδινε καθαρά τα μαρούλια, μην μου πεις όμως πως αν θα τα έπλενε με το νερό θα έφευγαν τα υποθέτουμε μικρόβια που είχαν τα μαρούλια, το καθάρισμα με το νερό ποτες δεν βγάζουν τα χημικά προϊόντα που έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί στα χορταρικά, όσο για τα μικρόβια δεν χρειάζεται να είμαστε εμπειρογνώμονες για να τα καταλαβαίνουμε, με το νερό δεν βγάζουμε απόλυτος τίποτε.

----------


## jk21

εγω Τακη χρησιμοποιω σκετο νερακι εδω και χρονια .ουτε καν ξυδι που ριχνουν καποιοι .ή μου πουλανε βιολογικα αραντιστα  ( χωρις ιχνος φυτοφαρμακων ) προιοντα στην τιμη των απλων συμβατικων που ειναι ραντισμενα  (αφου δινω και δεν παθαινουν τιποτα τα πουλια μου ) ή το νερο εδω στην πατριδα καθαριζει καλυτερα ....

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Μπορεί να είσαι τυχερός Δημήτρη γιατί ο κηπουρός που φυτεύει τα χόρτα και εσύ μετά αγοράζεις είναι τίμιος άνθρωπος και δεν ρίχνει χημικά, τέτοιοι άνθρωποι όμως είναι σπάνιο είδος στην εποχή που ζούμε, από αυτά που γνωρίζω το ξίδι δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε για αποστείρωση η "απολινμασι", το χρησιμοποιούμε για να ξεκολλούν τα τυχόν ζουζούνια και παράσιτα που βρίσκονται κολλημένα επάνω στις σαλάτες, δηλαδή για να μπορούμε να καθαρίζουμε πιο εύκολα τις σαλάτες μονο γι αυτόν τον λόγο χρησιμοποιούμε το ξίδι

----------


## jk21

Τακη δεν αγοραζω απο εναν παραγωγο αλλα απο διαφορους ...αν σκεφτεις οτι μπορει να παω σε 3 διαφορετικες λαικες αγορες για λαχανικα αναλογα με την ημερα που παω  για ψωνια ,και απο την καθε αγορα αγοραζω αναλογα με την περιπτωση απο 3-4 ... ε ολο και καποιος θα βαζει (μαλλον ολοι .... ) και λιγα φυτοφαρμακα στα χορτα .Για προσωπικη μας χρηση δεν αγοραζουμε χορταρικα και φρουτα; πως τα πλενουμε;  υποθετω δεν εχει fruit patee για ανθρωπους ,ετσι δεν ειναι ; ::

----------


## giotakismille

νομιζω πως πρεπει να βαλεις!

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλημέρα,

Δημήτρη θα σου κάνω μια ερώτηση επάνω στο θέμα, πρέπει όμως να χρησιμοποιήσουμε λίγο την φαντασία για να δούμε και να  καταλάβουμε αυτό που μπορεί να μας συμβεί κατά κακήν τείχη αν πέσουμε σε τέτοια περίπτωση, ύπαρxη μια αρρώστια που ονομάζεται (*Η αμοεβιασις στο έντερο*) και μπορούμε να την αρπάξουμε από μολυσμένα συνήθως της πιο πολλές φορες από μολυσμένα χόρτα και σαλάτες όπως τα μαρούλια, 
αν θέλετε να γνωρίζετε περισσότερα για αυτήν την αρρώστια διαβάστε τις παρακάτω σελίδες είναι πολύ χρήσιμες,

Δημήτρη όταν κάποιος κηπουρός ποτίζει τα διαφορα χορταρικά (Μαρούλια, Σαλάτες, Ντομάτες, Φασουλάκια, Αγγούρια,) και όλα τα αλλα με βρώμικα και μολυσμένα νερά κολλάνε με αυτά τα μικρόβια που γράφω παραπάνω όλα αυτά τα ζαρζαβατικά προϊόντα,  μην μου λες σε παρακαλώ ότι αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει στην Ελλάδα, γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά ότι σήμερα εκτος από ορισμένα και σπάνιες περίπτωσης καταστήματα, τα μεγάλα πολυεθνικά υπέρ και σουπερμάρκετ όπως τα ******, σπάνια γραφουν την προέλευση για όλα αυτά που πουλάνε.

Λοιπόν μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις πως μπορείς και με σίγουρο τρόπο να εξόντωσης τέτοια μικρόβια που μεταφέρουν η σαλάτες στα ******* σημειώνω πως εδώ στο forum τα πιο πολλά μέλη δεν έχουν δικό τους κήπο και αγοράζουν αυτά τα ζαρζαβατικά στα ********…

Η amoebiasis στο έντερο

1) http://translate.google.fr/translate...3.html&act=url

2) http://translate.google.fr/translate...02.htm&act=url

----------


## jk21

ΤΑΚΗ καταρχην εδω στην ελλαδα τουλαχιστον ,ο κοσμος αγοραζει χορταρικα και λαχανικα κυριως απο τις λαικες αγορες .αλλα και απο κει δεν μπορεις να εξασφαλισεις κατι .ομως οι γιατροι και οσοι αλλοι ειναι υπευθυνοι συνιστουν καλο πλυσιμο και οπου μπορει να γινει και πλυσιμο με υγρο σαπουνι .αν υπηρχε το προβλημα που λες με τα μικροβια ,θα ειχαμε καθε μερα επιδημια γαστρεντεριτιδας .τα μικροβια λοιπον φευγουν στο μεγιστο βαθμο .ισως ακομη και τοτε σε χορταρικα  με πορωδεις επιφανειες να μην εχουμε καλα αποτελεσματα με τα φυτοφαρμακα αλλα δεν μπορουμε δυστυχως να κανουμε κατι για αυτο ,ουτε στα φρεσκα χορταρικα και φρουτα ,ουτε οι βιομηχανιες που φτιαχνουν  τα fruit patee ...


επισης να γνωριζεις οτι στον ανθρωπο τουλαχιστον αν δεν γινεται τακτικη χρηση χορταρικων για προσληψη φυτικων ινων ,ο κινδυνος για καρκινο του παχεος εντερου λογω της χρησης επεξεργασμενων τροφων χωρις φυτικες ινες ,αυξανεται σε τρομακτικο βαθμο .εσυ δεν τρως χορταρικα και λαχανικα; με τι τα καθαριζεις; μην μου πεις με απολυμαντικα νερου και χωρων για πουλια .... αν ναι να ξερεις οτι οι δραστικες τους ουσιες απορροφουνται λογω οργανικων αντιδρασεων (οπως δυστυχως και το χλωριο του νερου της βρυσης ) απο τα χορταρικα και τα προσλαβανεις σε πολυ παραπανω απο την επιτρεπτη δοση που νομιζεις οτι εχεις διαλυσει στο νερο .... 

θα με ενφιεφερε να αναφερεις ενα τετοιο που χρησιμοποιεις να βρουμε τις δραστικες του ουσιες ,να δεις τι προσλαμβανεις εσυ ή τα πουλια σου ....

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Δημήτρη θα σημπλιροσο πως μιλάμε για καναρίνια και όχι για τους ανθρώπους που έχουν  απόκτηση τα ανάλογα αντισώματα από την παιδική τους ηλικία, επίσης αφού φέρνουμε σαν ένα παράδειγμα τους ανθρώπους για κατανάλωση τον χορταρικών μπορώ σίγουρα να σου υπενθυμίσω πως το νερό δεν κάνει απόλυτος τίποτε αν τα χόρτα είναι μολυσμένα με τα μικρόβια που ανάφερα πιο πάνω, το μονο που είναι σίγουρο είναι ότι τα βράζουμε και με το βράσιμο σκοτώνουμε  85%  τα μικρόβια,  τα υπόλοιπα που δεν βράζουμε τα ξεφλουδίζουμε, γνωρίζεις πως τα χημικά που χρησιμοποιούν για ράντισμα συγκεντρώνονται στο εξωτερικό μέρος επάνω στην φλούδα, αν είναι ντομάτες, αγγουράκια, η οτιδήποτε άλλο θέλεις που έχει φλούδα πρώτα το πλένουμε από καλύ συνήθεια και μετά το ξεφλουδίζουμε,  σήμερα ναι πολλές αρρώστιες που είχαμε πριν 50 χρονια έχουν γίνει σπάνιο είδος στην Ελλάδα όχι όμως σε άλλες χώρες, έχουμε κάνει κάποια εξέλιξη επάνω σε αυτό, έχω ταξιδέψει σε παρα πολλές χώρες ειδικά αφρικανικές όπως τώρα τελευταία 7 χρονια στο Μαρόκο και έχω δει με τα ματια μου πολλά, ειδικά επάνω σε αυτά που συζητάμε, ένα μικρό παράδειγμα το 2004 ένα καραβη φορτωμένο με φράουλες από το Μαρόκο το σταματήσανε στην Γερμανία για τους λόγους ότι η φράουλες είχαν απαγορευμένα χημικά και σε μεγαλύτερο  ποσοστό που επιτρεπότανε από την Ευρωπαϊκή αγορά, συγγνώμη να μην γίνη καμια  παρεξήγηση που συνεχίζουμε την συζήτηση επάνω σε αυτό το θέμα, γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά ότι αυτές η συζήτησις δεν έχουν τέλος και ειδικά αν δεν συμφωνούμε, πάντως είναι καλοπροαίρετες και σίγουρα είναι χρήσιμες για όλους μας.

----------


## jk21

ΤΑΚΗ να σε πισω δεν μπορω .παντως εγω τις σαλατες που κανω δεν τις βραζω ... επισης για αλλη μια φορα σου λεω οτι τα παντα ειναι θεμα σωστης χρησης .δινω για χρονια χορταρικα στα πουλια μου και δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα .γνωριζω παρα πολλα παιδια που κανουν το ιδιο.ειναι θεμα επιλογης του καθενος .εγω ανεφερα τα θετικα και την αναγκαιοτητα της χρησης των χορταρικων με τα δικα μου επιχειρηματα .το ιδιο εκανες και συ με αντιθετη αποψη .οποιος ενδιαφερεται για το θεμα ,διαβαζει ,κρινει και αποφασιζει   :winky:

----------

